# My biggest tiger ever!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sure most were not out fishing Saturday morning but I was lucky enough to get an invite from two fellow forum members of UWN to go to the "honey hole". Now out of respect to them I will not divulge the location of this spot but WOW! I rolled up about 7am and this was a location you just got to know about, no signs, locals only that kind of place. The first hour was slow and very windy while it became bitter cold. We all decided to move spots across the lake and for 30 min it was fast and furious for me. The person who invited me also showed me how to fish for these fish and it is different much different from how I am use to fishing. I have more pictures but will only post these three of fish with minimal background. If any of you know where this is PLEASE keep it quiet.

The monster 20" 4LBS Tiger trout&#8230;










Sorry about the dirt but had no net and he flopped around a bit, I was so excited to get a picture and get him back in the water, but you can see he is a big hooked jawed male! I also had hooked into another fish that felt larger than this fish but as luck would have it the fish took me to the bottom and snagged me up. Yet, another tiger that broke my heart this year. You would also think these nice cuts came out of the berry but we were all surprised when I got them in a nice chubby 16" and 18" cut.



















Thanks again for the invite, you know who you are! We will do it again only not in a blizzard next time. My fingers are just starting to regain feeling again and my toes are returning to their normal color!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Orvir1......you'r really not supposed to post 'out a state' reports !!! :lol: :lol: 

Man, those are hugh !!!! Good going !!!..

Just one little clue please? Was it raining and snowing where you were ???

Oh, and one more thing....What kind of friend would take you out in this weather?? :mrgreen:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I would have been out this saturday, but I had to work :? Will be out tomorrow though. I love fishing in bad weather (other than the cold), fish usually bite pretty good. Nice report and thanks for sharing. Very nice Tiger, the other fish are nice too!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That tiger is a beauty, even with all the mud. I have yet to catch a tiger, they sound like fighters. Congratulations!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice Fish! Here's a cleaner pic w/no background:










:mrgreen:


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

nice job on tat tiger orvis. i wanted to go on saturday regardless of the weather (ive fished in worse) but had to go home again. i didnt know there were cutts in there. good job on that also. im surprised it was windy hat early. just out of curiosity where on the lake did you go to where their wasnt wind-pm please.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great looking tiger orvis! Here is a non muddy close up of the beast:

[attachment=0:22o26sva]orvistiger.jpg[/attachment:22o26sva]

Definately a fun time! Hopefully next time there will be no blizzards!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Here's a video of one of those cutts of his:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome! Nice Tigers!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well now that it has been exposed, thanks again LOAH for the invite! Good to meet greenguy as well thanks for that closeup shot you took! Look forward to fishing with the both of you again real soon. Back at work on monday, day dreaming about big fish again and the one that got away!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya thanks LOAH for the invite! It was good to meet you, and you as well orvis1! It was a fun time. I forgot to post a picture of what I caught that day, wait here it comes...

[attachment=0:1c9ptt5c]skunk.jpg[/attachment:1c9ptt5c]

Haha! Orvis im still wonderin what that big boy would have looked like if you coulda got him outta the weeds. We'll get him next time!


----------



## CBR (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Here's a video of one of those cutts of his:


You should upload this video to outdoorsgonewild.com. Pretty cool video!


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow that's one sweet spot you've got your selves, I sure wish I knew about a spot like that :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

chet wants to ketch big tiger


----------

